# Bug Icone Pellicule iPad 1



## fxcm (22 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour

J'ai un bug avec l'icone Pellicule de mon iPad 1
en fait je ne sais pas si c'est un bug je l'ai toujours vu comme ça ça fait 2 jours que j'ai l'iPad
C'est normal ? 
je n'arrive pas à voir à quoi correspond les 340ko de la capture en piece jointe


----------

